# Mediterranean Imports?



## MangoMike (Apr 7, 2010)

Hola,
We live in Mazatlán and will be visiting Guadalajara for the first time next week. We can't seem to get much in the way of Mediterranean imports in Maz. Mostly looking for Olive oil soap and Kalamata Olives. Any import stores in Guadalajara? We will be staying in Tonala and have a car. Also wondering if the Tonala Tianguis will be open every day vice Sunday & Thursday since it is nearing Christmas time? 
Gracias,
MM


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Aladinos, in Guadalajara, and Super Lake, in between Chapala and Ajijic, are both excellent sources for imported items from all parts of the world.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a friend that owns the Hotel Tonala and I think he told me the market is open not just Thursdays and Sundays but the two weeks before Christmas it is open everyday...


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Aladinos now has 2 stores.1 in Providencia, the other in Las Fuentes.


----------

